# migrant agent?



## Mirrors (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi there, myself, hubby and daughters (+boyfriend) are wanting to migrate to NZ. We have spoke to 1 migrant agent, but I wuld like to speak with a couple more, just so that I'm sure of chosing the right one. Can anyone recommend a good migrant agent? As in good I mean, reliable, with you throughout the process, can be contacted at any time and I would prefer an initial face to face contact with, rather than email or phone. If anyone could recommend one, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Miriam Dickinson said:


> Hi there, myself, hubby and daughters (+boyfriend) are wanting to migrate to NZ. We have spoke to 1 migrant agent, but I wuld like to speak with a couple more, just so that I'm sure of chosing the right one. Can anyone recommend a good migrant agent? As in good I mean, reliable, with you throughout the process, can be contacted at any time and I would prefer an initial face to face contact with, rather than email or phone. If anyone could recommend one, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I'll give my stock reply to this one - why use an agent? You can do everything online at Immigration New Zealand.

Agents can only advise - they can't find all the bits of paper or take the medical for you. The Immigration website is generally easy to follow and if you can do it on your own you'll save thousands....


----------



## Mirrors (Oct 16, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> I'll give my stock reply to this one - why use an agent? You can do everything online at Immigration New Zealand.
> 
> Agents can only advise - they can't find all the bits of paper or take the medical for you. The Immigration website is generally easy to follow and if you can do it on your own you'll save thousands....





Thanks Top Cat for your reply, however there are 5 adults wanting to go and will need different visas. Hoping for a Long Term Business Visa for my hubby and we are 48yrs and 55yrs respectively and don't feel we would have the time to 'find our way', think this is our last chance and don't want to do it wrong. Would need the knowledge and expertise of an agent. Thanks


----------



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

Hi, you might want to contact Eagle immigration services. We are using them and they are good


----------



## Mirrors (Oct 16, 2011)

temasek said:


> Hi, you might want to contact Eagle immigration services. We are using them and they are good


Thanks for that temasek, I've been on their website and e-mailed them so will have a chat when they ring. Thanks again for the recommendation, I'll let you know how I get on


----------

